# Bike Riding



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Bike Riding*
A priest was about to finish his tour of duty, and was leaving his mission in the jungle, where he had spent years teaching the natives in their own language, when he realized that the one thing he never taught them was how to speak English.​​So he took the chief for a walk in the forest. 

The priest pointed to a tree and said to the chief, "This is a tree." 

The chief looked at the tree and grunted, "Tree." 

The priest was pleased with the response. 

They walked a little further and the priest pointed to a rock and said, "This is a rock." 

The chief looked and grunted, "Rock." 

The priest was really getting enthusiastic about the results when he heard a rustling in the bushes. 

As they peeked over the top of the bushes, he saw a couple of natives in the midst of heavy ****** activity. 

The priest was really flustered and quickly said, "Man riding a bike." 

The chief looked at the couple briefly, pulled out his blowgun and killed them both. The priest went ballistic and yelled at the chief that he had spent years teaching the tribe how to be civilized and be kind to each other, so how could he kill these people in cold blood that way? 
>
>

>
>
>


And the chief replied, "My  bike."


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

OMG... Love it.:lofl:

I don't know if I can ride my bike in the morning after reading this.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's just like having sex, it will all come back to you Pappy, LOL


----------



## Cookie (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh Denise - I needed that.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

Sex, Denise? :dunno:Had to google that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 11, 2014)

LOL, I'm speechless Pappy, LOL!!  Just ride your bike, LOL!


----------

